# Best base oil/soap supplies close to Texas



## rxtellez (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi guys, I have been searching high & low for the best prices & deals for base oils & soap making supplies online. But after reading forums I have saw some soapers mention that they drive to a local supplier to pick up their supplies & that got me to thinking "is there a wholesaler or retailer near me?" I am located in Alvin Texas close to Houston & wanted to know if anyone had a good supplier that is located near me? I know about the SAMs/Costco/Walmart deals for olive oils & coconut oils but would love to find a place local or near by to purchase my butters, Micah, EO, FO & even lye. Any recommendations are well appreciated! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## earlene (Jun 16, 2016)

rxtellez said:


> Hi guys, I have been searching high & low for the best prices & deals for base oils & soap making supplies online. But after reading forums I have saw some soapers mention that they drive to a local supplier to pick up their supplies & that got me to thinking "is there a wholesaler or retailer near me?" I am located in Alvin Texas close to Houston & wanted to know if anyone had a good supplier that is located near me? I know about the SAMs/Costco/Walmart deals for olive oils & coconut oils but would love to find a place local or near by to purchase my butters, Micah, EO, FO & even lye. Any recommendations are well appreciated! Thanks in advance!!!



See this thread.  It is OLD, but it may help narrow down your search.


----------



## Susie (Jun 16, 2016)

Essential Depot does not allow pick up at the Shoreacres, TX location.  Which is a shame.  

If you are purchasing essential oils, and just need a small amount (and are willing to pay WAY too much), you can buy EOs at health food stores.  

I have contacted http://www.texascandlesupply.net/candle-fragrance-oils/index.php to see if they allow pick up.  It would be awesome if they did, as I am less than an hour away from them.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm not sure where in Texas they're located, but check out Lonestar Candle Supply.  I don't recall what supplies they have that pertain to bath and body though- might just be jars and fragrance oils (have them check to see if a scent u want is body safe).


----------



## Susie (Jun 16, 2016)

Lone Star Candle Supply is located close to Fort Worth, so it is many hours from Houston.


----------

